# Painted trim tag



## Luckycat (Jan 23, 2016)

Not sure if I'm posting this in the right place but... Yesterday I just bought this 70 GTO and the painter painted the trim tag...(you would think he would know better :suspicious: ) any ideas how to remove the paint without ruining the tag? Not sure why they painted the cowl and firewall anything other than black but it is..


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

if you do a real careful job of tapeing around the tag, you can brush on some paint remover gel with a small brush n wait for the paint to blister up. then remove paint with some steel wool n a rag. should come off easy. ya gotta protect the rest of the car where your working .


----------



## Luckycat (Jan 23, 2016)

First I tried some citrusy save the environment crap my wife got and let it set for 2.5 hours..it didn't even touch the clear coat... Then I went to tractor supply and got some stuff to strip old tractors..10 minutes it was pretty much bare metal.. Thanks Rickm


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Feel free a post a few more pics. Did you also strip the sassy grass color off the top of the cowl? Best to you with the new ride!


----------



## Luckycat (Jan 23, 2016)

Lol..yea for some reason the previous owner had cowl , firewall and inner fenders painted green..getting car painted back to palasade green soon...ill run the BBC that's in it till I find a Pontiac motor and trans , prolly next winter...when I swap motor I'll paint engine compartment black.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Good to see the paint stripper did its job and the the previous bunch didn't sand blast the cowl and cowl tag. Have seen the result of quite a few cowl tags being destroyed by Billy Bob and a pressure pot full of sand


----------

